# Anyone taken the plunge in their 40's (or earlier)?



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

Morning all!

Along the lines of JackieP's thread but slightly different and we're just curious about other people's experiences.....

We're around the 40 mark (me just over, him just under) and we're planning to head off on a grand tour for 6-12 months this summer. Between us we have had some nasty work problems that have affected our health and the plan is to take some time out to consider what our future looks like. We've also both seen a number of friends and/ or family die suddenly between the ages of 40 - 60.

We have a decent sized house, no kids and a pretty good amount of equity (enough to buy a smaller property out in the stix and live mortgage free) but are not in a position to retire just yet. We have the van (will be paid off by end April) and will have enough spending money for a year away by the time we leave.

I think one of the problems is that one of our families is very risk averse and every time we meet them all they give us are a list of negatives, problems and reasons we shouldn't do it. I'm very much of the "life is waaaaay to short" line of thinking. We've got the security in the house but one family keeps asking "what will you do when you get back.?" to which my answer is "we're going away to figure out what we want to do, if we knew now what we wanted to do when we got back, there'd be no point in going."

I'm lucky in that I balance feelance and part-time work. My permanent employer has offered me a 12 month sabbatical and my main freelance client doesn't want me to go and definitely wants me when I get back (though clearly that could change). However that income would not be enough to support this house and mortgage so there is clearly some element of risk involved. (Mortgage company are happy for us to rent, have sorted all that part out!)

So, has anyone else launched into the great unknown in their 40's? What happened? Did you change your lives or return to how things were? I really don't want to appear rude, but as the family in question keeps pointing out most of the people who do what we're planning to do are retired and are in a totally different situation and they want us to wait another 15 years or so.... My biggest problem with that is that my father and another close relative saved and planned for their retirements and then died before they got there - none of us know what will happen tomorrow. Or today come to think of it. (TBH I'm hard pushed to remember what happened yesterday.... :lol: )

I'm so sure that there are more ways to earn a livivng than the 9-5 routine - but we're surounded by people who don't think the same way......

Sorry if I sound confused, but I think that reflects where we are just now! Any and all thoughts or comments are welcome!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Go for it - like you say, none of us know what is around the corner, life is too short, so take a chance. You are lucky to be able to even consider such an adventure at your age, so do exactly what you want to do, and be positive - negativity breeds negativity.

Jenny


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*going for it*

Delores, you have a problem here, if you dont do it, you will always regret it. Think back, you mostly remember the best bits and things you dont or didnt do will, in your imagination, have turned out so well that you will find all of us and kick us for not making you do it.

You are very lucky to be able to do it. We have been in a position to do similar for a while, but with little things like our son just going to university for four years, a hystorectomy (her not me) lol, parents now needing help, whereas a few years ago they were young and healthy.

In your life there is a sweet spot when you can do something like this, soon all the reasons in the world will stop you.

Phil&K


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Do it!!!

The one proviso should be that it doesn't compromise any retirement provisions. If you have a company / private pension. make sure you've got a decent amount in there, and having a year or so out won't affect your eventual pay out. People do die before collecting their pension, and unfortunately I've seen some of this, but this isn't necessarily going to happen to you - you could live to 93, and you don;t want to be relying on the state pension :roll: Have your time out, and when you're back enjoy the motorhome for regular holidays etc. 
btw we got our first motorhome when I was nearly 50 and Viv a bit less :roll: We've been to places that we definitely wouldn't have seen if we'd taken more "conventional" holidays, and I still want to do the "grand tour" - not necessarily a full year out, but still can't commit due to still having work to do  . One day........ :roll:


----------



## pat62 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am a similar age and know exactly how you feel, I could have waited till I retire to buy a motorhome but thought I would take a gamble and stretch myself and buy one now. Its a gamble but if I was ever in a position that I can no longer afford it, Im banking on resale values being quite good on motorhomes !!??


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We have children - if we didn't we would have done a "gap" year some time last year am sure. We are planning our "gap" year which may well turn into our lifestyle in 6 years 7 months and 1 week.

We are waiting until our youngest is 18 just to give him the security he needs as a child going through UK education system.

We often see people in their 60's saying wish they had done this that and the other but now because of ill health they can't.

What is stopping you? just the security of having a property makes everyone think that things cannot be done.

Also what is the problem with renting these days its not always the bee all and end all owning your own property and judging by the current financial climate owning your own property has not always been beneficial.

Just think if you don't do it and then wish you had it will be too late then.

Greenie


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Go for it!

I'm sure you have thought of it, but I would keep the freelance work going while away, if it can be done via email and the interwebby.


SD


----------



## Lambo (Oct 9, 2006)

On Seizing the Day
"Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover."
-Mark Twain

Food for thought perhaps!


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi i wanted to do that when i was 40 now ime almost 60 and wish i had .a donf [go for it] Jeffro


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

We did it at 40, and the gap year extended to nearly 3 years when I found voluntary work in a socially deprived country. Now I am 62, I can look back on a free and easy lifestyle in those years that taught me the answer to the question "Health or Wealth?"

My answer was HEALTH - and from 43 to present time, I have worked only enough to top up pension funds and live by. Now drawing a pension (from 60), with another one cutting in at 65 - and we continue to take gap weeks/months/years as the fancy takes us.

My daughter and her hubby are now approaching 40 and have decided to emulate us - their first step was to buy a Burstner Argos 747 - their 4 kids will be schooled en route (she is a teacher) and their aim is to see Europe, Scandinavia and some of Asia over a period of 5 years. Guess who will be "connecting up" with them on occasion!

Go for it - a gap year certainly gives you the opportunity to rethink your priorities.

Colin


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

The positivity in this thread is astounding - you have no reason whatsoever not to live your dream.

Jenny


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Thougts*

Morning,

Firstly, there are too many negatives in your post, be more positive.

A brief story........

Many years ago, our three Daughters all very young We had sold our house that was very small and were living with relatives whilst we found a bigger one.

Me and my Wife discussed the idea of us re-locating to Southern France and for us to "give it a go". I was realy up for it. Cash in the bank, New start, kids could become truly bilingual giving them good opportunities when they grew up, better climate, work to live culture and so on. We were almost there and ready for a challenge when I popped the idea in a conversation with my Wife's parents!!!.

Shortly after, my Wife had been given a lecture by her parents, all what if this, what if that, think about it, what are you going to do for a living, it is too far away, there is the language barrier, we will not see our Grandchildren, they won't see us and so on and so on. Put my wife clean off the idea, scared her witless.

So we bought this house we are in now. In the last 17 years I think my Wife's parents have been here 3 times. They have just been on holiday to the other side of the world to visit someone relatives of another Son-in-law . Yet they cannot be bothered to visit us 3 miles away. If anything we go to them. They do not bother much with us or our Children or our Grandson much. Too busy with the rest of the family.

A couple of years ago me and my Mrs. TM were in France with our kids and she said. "not coming here and giving it a go was the biggest mistake I made in life and I shall regret it forever" Later that day my Youngest Daughter was out walking with me and she said "the people who live here are so lucky, I wish I had could have lived here". I asked why? " She reeled off a huge list of positives and reasons for.

If we could, we would do exactly what you are doing, no questions asked. If we are still around in a few years, we shall do it.

Hope this helps?

TM


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Delores

Not that I gave up work to Mh for a year (but would love to) but I packed up sticks and moved as a single parent of 2 girls aged 14 & 9 at the time from Canada to England against the wishes of several family members (I was 35 at the time). I also gave up a very lucrative career knowing that I would never be able to reach that level here in the UK.

My philosophy has always been that when a door opened I didn't walk through it, I ran. So really there was no choice I had go for it. I also realised and believed in my capabilities and knew that if things did not work out I would just go back and start again. No shame in that...had to start over again when I divorced with nothing so I really had no fear. 

Turns out it was the best decision I'd ever made and I have absolutely no regrets and neither do my girls! 

Life is for living I say....good luck whatever you do! And also...whatever your decision...no regrets!


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

hi just do it 
we lost our oldest daughter 3 years ago .life has been very hard (still is at times)right up till we came up with a plan on going full time in our m/home .we dont have a big pot of money and will rent our house for an income .(we are in our 50s ) we have a date set for june 2012 .when we pack up work and go on our way .this has gave us something to look forward to and plan. 
look for solutions not the problems
go do it enjoy it


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

We did it. Sold the house. Lived in the Motorhome for a few months. Purchased a Parkhome which has security, and we can use it as our summer base. We will be travelling the continent every winter for 6 or months. Only regret. Wish we had done it earlier.

Don't let others rule your lives. 

Give it a go.

Regards and best wishes


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We are both older than you but we have been travelling for two years this month.

I sold my business and my wife was offered early retirement. I say go for it, we often reflect on how you can live perfectly well without a lot of stuff.

I say go for it, have confidence in yourselves, don't let others talk you out of it, Alan.


----------



## Avante524 (Sep 7, 2008)

*To do it or Not*

Hello Delores

youhave to go for it now, do not wait, i'm 48, my partner is 38 we have 2 kids [email protected] and [email protected]
We are currently on our trip, we to had close friends and relatives die recently so we decided to hell with it bought the motorhome and headed off.
Its the best thing ever, we have all seen so many amazing things, been to amazing places, and met so many lovely people.
So again just go for it NOW..... but before you go please check out our travels on LBJEEUROPETRIP.BLOGSPOT.COM it's fairly up to date

Cheers.. and still smiling.


----------



## Ven (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi,

We are just nearing the end of our year out! We had work issues and like you no children so we rented out our house, bought our first motorhome and set off. Since then we have been travelling around the Uk and mainly France. Seeing some beautiful sights and meeting some great people along the way.

We have loved it, we do not have jobs to go back to but like you have enough equity in our house to sell and buy a smaller place mortgage free if necessary and with only ourselves to worry about thought it was worth the risk.

Certain family members on one side were also fairly negative i.e. "you'll only have to get a job again" etc. etc. but in my opinion was jealousy due to their family commitments!

Bottom line is, we love it and want to continue for as long as we can for now and have just change our first van for a Kontiki so that we have a little bit more space and a fixed bed. One thing we do not miss is making up the bed daily for 10 months.

So you can probably guess that my opinion is GO FOR IT! 

P.S. Forgot to say I was 40 and Dave was 47!


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

I say go for it too. You know you want to. Remember, it is your life, it is your house, it is your MH, you don't need permission from anybody else to make your life decisions. 

We hope to 'take off' within the next few years, but in the meantime we are taking a month off this year as we did last year. It doesn't do the bank balance a lot of good, but we have a MH now and I want to make the most of it .. just in case.

Our youngest daughter is half way through a four year degree course, and our son is off living an independent life. 

As others have said earlier, you do not know what life has in store for you. My Dad always wanted a MH but he died suddenly aged 53 before he had a chance to do it. My mother died when she was 58, and one of our kids died at age 17. I don't want to let the fear of what might happen later in my life stop me from trying to live some of my dream now. 

I might have ill-health or very little money later on, but I will deal with that later on, not allow it to spoil my life before it has to. 

Plus, you will write a great blog if you go and we will all enjoy reading it, so you just have to do it!

Ca


----------



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow - thanks everyone - some fantastic posts and stories!! We're off again tomorrow for a couple of nights and I really want to try and push our plans ahead. Will deffinitely be using your thoughts as my inspiration!


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

yes i agree just do it !!! we changed our life 3 years ago by emmigrating to the canary islands. we got fed up with britain the weather being a big downer , not to mentionall the rules and regs !!!. we didnt have a m/h then but with our "new life " new things come along. we plan to tour europe in a couple of years time or tour the uk fr 6 months and then go "home" for the nice winter weather.
if things dont work out, at least i can say i did it, not wondering if.....
its like taking a leap off a bridge, just take the plunge and u will enjoy !!


----------



## Lys (Mar 10, 2010)

You absolutely have to do what your heart tells you, however, remember this life is so short and so precious. 

I personally wouldn't jeopodise one second of experience trying to protect material wealth.....if you have your health, you'll always feed yourselves, what else matters?

Lys


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Please just DO IT......I was blessed with wonderful parents who always encouraged me to travel read and learn......they instilled in me the urge to travel and meet people and when, as a 26yr old with an ex husband and a 4yr old son, i was offered a job in spain I set off within 4 weeks after renting out my business and house, in an old renault, with son, 2 german shepherds and 7 hamsters, to a great adventure and loved every minute of it.
Years later, this time with another 3 children and a different husband :wink: I decided we all needed an adventure again and with a wish to have my children fluent in another language, off we set for spain again ( although we were actually within 6 weeks of moving to france :? )......only that time I had the trauma of having to sell that particular motorhome to pay for the work needed on the new house.......that was 12 years ago and we have never regretted it.......I never wanted to get to 80 and then say '' I wish'' or ''what if''........life really IS too short.....I think from all the marvellous replies you have had you will have got the drift by now.........DO IT.......and dont forget to let us all know how much you are enjoying yourselves  
Lynda


----------



## jonandjules (Jun 21, 2009)

We say......'fill your boots!'

We are in the 40s, no kids. We 'dropped out' just over five years ago and bought a country inn in Vermont which we loved but were still very tied. We have just moved back to the UK, bought another motorhome and yesterday got jobs as campsite wardens for 5 months in Scotland starting the end of the month. We are very excited about our new 'jobs' but are also looking forward to some extended Winter trips to mainland Europe.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I so like that saying Lambo am gonna nick it for a signature. Thanks!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

When I was 41 we had a 16 month period where we just did what we wanted, We went to live in Greece and loved every minute of it, I was lucky that I had a successful business here, But it would not change my thinking, If I had the chance again and I was in your situation I would not even ask anyone else.

Look at my signature, " If you think you can't - You won't"
and " The world is only as big as you think it is"

Do It.

The people you have asked are in a totally different situation to you, So why ask them?.

Winners never lose, a loser never wins.


----------



## windyspark (Sep 23, 2009)

GO FOR IT
When I was 30 my wife and I rented the house out and we went on a round the world trip by bicycle.
Wife fell pregenant in Sydney, so had to come back after a year.
Best year of my life.
Hardest thing was getting used to normal (if you can call it that) life again

I'm now 48 and once i've put my daughters through university we hope to do it again (if there's any money left after uni) .This time in a bit more comfort. 

GO FOR IT YOU WILL NOT REGRET IT


----------



## Steve1087 (Jun 29, 2009)

If you think about it, any decision you make in life is never a 'mistake', its only an experience.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tale*



savannah said:


> Please just DO IT......I was blessed with wonderful parents who always encouraged me to travel read and learn......they instilled in me the urge to travel and meet people and when, as a 26yr old with an ex husband and a 4yr old son, i was offered a job in spain I set off within 4 weeks after renting out my business and house, in an old renault, with son, 2 german shepherds and 7 hamsters, to a great adventure and loved every minute of it.
> Years later, this time with another 3 children and a different husband :wink: I decided we all needed an adventure again and with a wish to have my children fluent in another language, off we set for spain again ( although we were actually within 6 weeks of moving to france :? )......only that time I had the trauma of having to sell that particular motorhome to pay for the work needed on the new house.......that was 12 years ago and we have never regretted it.......I never wanted to get to 80 and then say '' I wish'' or ''what if''........life really IS too short.....I think from all the marvellous replies you have had you will have got the drift by now.........DO IT.......and dont forget to let us all know how much you are enjoying yourselves
> Lynda


Lynda Wrote
" was blessed with wonderful parents who always encouraged me to travel read and learn......they instilled in me the urge to travel and meet people and when"

In view of what we went through (see my earlier post). My youngest Daughter asked what I thought of her going to Australia for a year. I gave her all the positive encouragement I could.

As much as it will bust me heart when she goes.

TM


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi Delores,

Much of what you are asking and describing is pretty much the same situation that we were in..........14 months ago!

My wife was 36 and I was 42 when it all began. 

We took the plunge, sold up and have no regrets whatsoever.

Many others have already said the same thing and that is go for it!

The best bit of advice that I would pass on to you and it was given to me was to do your research (Thanks Dick).

Our website tells of our story but if you want any advice or would like to ask any questions please do not hesitate.

Life is not a rehearsal!

Oh and by the way, we have just got a six month contract with the CCC at Inverewe.

Regards

Dean


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I am coming up to the end of my first year of fulltiming. As soon as the the rental agreement comes to an end my tenant is moving out and the house is going on the Market. I can see myself being fulltime for the foreseeable. It is such a nice lifestyle.

I am 38 now and wish I had started sooner.

Karl


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Tale*

TM wrote.....

In view of what we went through (see my earlier post). My youngest Daughter asked what I thought of her going to Australia for a year. I gave her all the positive encouragement I could.

As much as it will bust me heart when she goes.

TM[/quote]

I dont envy you......went through that with son number 2, 12 yrs ago......it was really hard and I had many sleepless nights........but he came back a different lad.......confident, outgoing and mature.......best thing he ever did.......just wish we could persuade son no3 aged 19 to leave his friends, scooter, car and his cockerel breeding set up :roll: :roll: to travel, unfortunately he is very ''rural spanish'' and has no wish to even leave the village........daughter moved back to UK 5 years ago...hence my frequent uk visits........that is actually one of the ''down sides'' of moving with a young family abroad......you change their lives forever.......now I feel guilty for eventually splitting the family up (by mileage) with the move although I suppose they could have all moved away as adults anyway :? ....... its a huge responsibility anyway you look at it
Lynda


----------



## bmb1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

GO FOR IT and good luck. do it for us who for one reason or other never made it BAZ


----------



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you again to everyone who's contributed - I really do appreciate all of your comments, stories and good wishes.

It's a fantastic dream and there is SO much to organise but whenever I start to flag and question if it's all worthwhile I shall pop back in here and re-read all of your comments.

Many, many thanks!


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi

When we set off one of us was only 49 - a bit older than you we realise. We also have friends that had a year full-timing when they were in their early 30s. He managed to get a secondment on his teaching job, so it was less of a risky move.

We go back to the rat race in April and will be looking for work. We are mortgage free and so don't need to earn very much at all. If your current life-style, income and status is very important for you then don't do it. However, if you are happy to live to travel, then you'll get the bug and drift in to a working and saving - travelling and spending cycle.

For us the biggest risk of the trip is that we don't find work when we return and have to sell the van to survive. We hope it won't come to that, even if we end up stacking supermarket shelves, we are not who we are because of our work status and we are prepared to do anything. We've spent any inheritance our son may have hoped to get and he is very happy to have such adventurous parents.

Good luck and hope your family stop giving you grief and support your decision to break out.

CandA


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi im 45 and as soon as ive got my MH I will DO IT. Fed up working for nothing,dont want the hassle with house,neighbours,work,bills I could go on. Think of the freedom,scenery,new places,new friends,spare time to do what YOU WANT,no work deadlines(bliss) I could go on and on. Keep us posted of your travels and good luck. Vince.


----------



## PlanetGen (Feb 12, 2009)

You only live once. I for one would do it without question. 
All too often you meet bitter people that sit back and think what if!

From your point of view, what is the worst that can happen? Money becomes tight, you boot the renters out and move home.

I am sure you will realise you have done the right thing, sat outside on a nice evening with a bottle (or two!) of wine.
Simon


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

Remember Its not life is to short,its death is so long.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Boot*



PlanetGen said:


> You only live once. I for one would do it without question.
> All too often you meet bitter people that sit back and think what if!
> 
> From your point of view, what is the worst that can happen? Money becomes tight, you boot the renters out and move home.
> ...


I don't want to take this off topic. But you do not need to worry about money being tight. Just see our topic named "Benefits"

TM


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
Slightly different but the same!.

In our late twenty’s Erindoors our 3 year old son and myself decided we wanted to op out of the rat race and become full time boat bums roaming the oceans of the world, we both have done a lot of sailing and diving and I thought I could make a living out of both activity’s where ever we ended up at.

I bought a set of plans for a 43 ft Roberts Mauritius self build motor sailor to be made of steel, I went to the local tech to learn welding and got my diploma, I had a workshop as a joiner and builder so the wood bits were ok.

I went to the local tech to do night school for navigation and got to Yacht master Ocean as it was before the days of GPS and Decca and everything had to be done on squared paper, chronometer, sextant, sight reduction tables and great big weather chart of whatever ocean we would happen to be on

After 3 years of planning and dreaming we finally got round to doing the maths on the finances and that is where reality hit us fair and square in the face, we couldn’t afford to do it!.   

Now if there had been motor homes like the one I have know!

You know what I am going to say, so I wont. :wink: :lol:


----------



## dct67 (Sep 23, 2007)

Well we haven't done it, but we're heading off for the next 9 to 10 months. For us, the catalyst was the closure of my business and hence first ever redundancy.

We're about the same age as you guys, but we have the added complication of 3 kids (2, 8, 11).

We've had absolutely no negative comments on our plans from friends and family, but I'm suffering some self-doubt about finding work when I get back (the joys of IT, and challenges of staying current).

So we're going to seize the day.

David


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Came to this thread only now. Have not got time to read all posts so sorry if repeating some .

DO NOT SELL - particularly now, - RENT OUT. Tenants pay Council Tax and if you have no other income and 2 Personal allowances the net income will not be much reduced. And remember while the house remains your principal residence, even if let out for a while, any Capital Gain is tax free!

I set off at age 45 on a boat, with no house. Later i was panicking about getting back into the house market, but was fortunately saved by the housing crash of the '90s. But i will not make that mistake again. 

I was in financial services. Any more advice sought , please PM.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Came to this thread only now. Have not got time to read all posts so sorry if repeating some .

DO NOT SELL - particularly now, - RENT OUT. Tenants pay Council Tax and if you have no other income and 2 Personal allowances the net income will not be much reduced. And remember while the house remains your principal residence, even if let out for a while, any Capital Gain is tax free!

I set off at age 45 on a boat, with no house. Later i was panicking about getting back into the house market, but was fortunately saved by the housing crash of the '90s. But i will not make that mistake again. 

I was in financial services. Any more advice sought , please PM.

Geoff


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Delores! I've just happened across your thread. I've read most of it...

As Geoff said (in stereo) GO FOR IT but keep your foot on the property ladder. No-one knows what the future may hold...

Just GO! :roll: :wink:


----------



## Asterix (Sep 24, 2006)

Taking a year out is not for me but "do it". Regret what you do, not what you don't. Good luck and keep us informed.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi,
We're in our 40s and have decided to up and go. 

We had realised our life was not changing much year on year and that we were just working to have holidays, so we said we'd pack it all in, rent the house and travel round Europe. Also, bad things happened to a few people we knew and I guess we began to get a feeling of needing to do what we dreamed of before it was too late.

Luckily the recession meant that Rob was offered the chance of voluntary redundancy and the package was too good to pass up. Since we were planning to quit our jobs anyway he grabbed the offer with both hands and left his job at Christmas. 

I would have been leaving my school completely in the lurch if I left then, so I agreed to stay until Easter and luckily (again) Rob was taken back on by his company as a contractor until Easter because someone had to have long term sick leave.

We are now two weeks away from freedom. Then we have to finalise renting the house, sell the cars, pack the van and we are off.

I have to say we have not had any negativity. Even the 32 parents I have just had interviews with this week have said lovely things - good luck, go for it, it sounds exciting etc. 

I know it wouldn't be a lifestyle for everyone. Some people would hate the travelling, the small space, the uncertainty, but I think that if you basically like travelling, and we do, then a motorhome just saves you packing and unpacking all your stuff as you move around.

Hey, maybe our paths will cross on travels around the EU. We'll be the ones with a slightly mad black and white dog!

All the best,
Lesley


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

We "left" work at 37/41. I've been away from full time work for 18 months now and we've had oodles of adventures.
Adventures planned through till May 2011!!!!!!!!! 

(Just bought new snowboards and gear ready for a 2 month snowboard trip next xmas)

Will be selling house up over coming months as we're hardly here and its quite a big expense. 

No regrets. Random and fun work has been good to us, and after 18 months we're fairly cash-even!!


----------



## greentub (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi Folks

Thought I would add my two penny worth based on the last 15 years experience of sailboat cruising. In 1989 I started building my own boat with a dream in mind. Six years later I had finished the boat and with a huge amount of luck seized the opportunity to take early retirement aged 40. In 1996 I set off and headed south. At the time my wife was still working full time for the NHS and flew out to wherever the boat was at regular intervals. For 2 years we sailed pretty much non stop but came home for 3-4 months over Christmas.

After a couple of years pure hedonism I started to miss some of the comforts of home, baths, garden blah, blah, blah! To cut a long story short we've spent the last 15 years as what we call 'fifty fifty's'. 

My two penny worth is this. What kept our sailing dream alive was that we had contrast. In the summers we cruised on what is basically a floating motorhome with it's minimalistic beauty. In the winter we came home to the contrasting luxury of modern living. In the summers we did what we wanted everyday. In the winter we both worked with all of the responsibilities attached. At the end of a long hot summer afloat we both looked forward to going home but, as Christmas came and went, we started to dream about the next adventure.

Being mortgage free we just lock-up our home each spring ready for our return in the autumn with all of our treasured belongings ready to enjoy on our return. Moreover, the money we earn over the winter is stashed away so that we can enjoy our travels on more than a subsistence budget. 

I once read that the average full time cruising lifestyle (ie those who headed off without a timescale) lasts 5 years!!!!!!! To be entirely honest, if we had been full timers and not fifty fifty's , I think that's about how long we would have lasted too. 15 years later we have sold our boat and ordered a motorhome with the hope that maintaining of 50/50 regime we'll have 15 years on the road in the same style.

Think it through, do what you think is right but my advice, for what it's worth, at least for the first 12 months, is don't burn your bridges. 
Have a wonderful time whatever you do. Cheers and good luck to you both.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

We did it in 2008.

Mrs Carper took a sebatical, i gave up work.

We travelled around Europe from April to September. We could have done it for longer, but missed home.

I had 9 months off work, before returning to my old job in Jan 2009

The exprience was priceless. 

BTW, we were 47 & 48.

Doug


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm really envious. I dream of travelling but at the moment it's not going to happen. My boys are 17 & 14 - AS levels for one and GCSEs for the other. Also we have our own garage business so breaks of anything more than a couple of weeks is impossible. 

My (very pliable) plan is when the boys are a bit older they can mind the garage during the uni holidays (if thats where they end up) and we can take the summers off! We've lost friends, family & aquaintences in recent months to illness & accidents (5 between the ages of 41 & 49) and it makes you take stock of life. 

I'm 46 this year & hubby is going to be 50 but we're very active and young at heart. I spend hours checking out the photos on this site of folks adventures and trips....................maybe one day?


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

*definitely go 4 it*

1. The sooner you go, the longer your memories

2. I saw a 26yo killed off his motorbike last summer. It strengthened my resolve to have no regrets, only experiences


----------



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks again for all your replies - I've read them all.

We're not going to leap off the property ladder and the idea of fifty fifty is what we're currently thinking about (after our initial 12 month blast!).

Will definitely keep you all posted.

Thanks!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi 

Your lucky if you both think the same and both want to do it. We are a similar age. No kids, no mortgage, nice house (great rental value), money and investments and rent would give us an income of around £1200 per month for doing nothing. 

Problem is I cant persuade Mrs D to go and rent the house out. Its got to the stage now where its causing real problems. I work in IT and I have done for over 20 years and I am sick of it. Need an adventure and a change of lifestyle. Mrs D doesnt work (well she does for me).

Im about to take on a load of work which may last a year or maybe three but ideally I want to take 2 to 5 years off. Shes coming around to it and last summer we did three months in Europe and she loved it and so did I.

Some people like you say just cant break away. I can but she cant. 

Not sure how we are going to get round this but all I can say is if you both want to do it then get on and do it!


----------



## TishF650 (Jan 10, 2008)

Do it, do it, do it!

We've done it (aged 44 & 45). Chris is lucky to be able to earn a crust remotely but that was a last minute stroke of luck - we would have done this even without the small income. If you freelance, perhaps you could do a bit of that remotely?? Personally I don't care if I never have a "proper" job again!

We sold our house, bought a weeny one, rented it out and set out 6 months ago to visit every country in Europe (very slowly, we're only on number 11!). If you have some equity, you could consider downsizing now, knowing that you'll always have a roof over your heads if you need it. Our backstop house does give us some reassurance, although in my heart I don't think we'll ever live there.

You really don't need much to live: fuel, food (and wine of course), not much else. I can't believe how much money we used to spend compared to now.

Yes it completely changes your perspective on life and what you want/need - for the better in our experience. Who knows where it will take you?

We have no idea where we'll end up or when, and that's what I love the most, I don't care.

We've just met a guy in Greece who's nearly 80 and is only giving up because the driving is getting too much for him. His main regret was not starting earlier. We're far and away the youngest people we've met doing this but all the retired folks say they envy us starting at our age. We think we're the luckiest people alive.

My Mum didn't want us to sell the house or leave, but guess what? Now she's flying out to Hungary to meet up with us! People "at home" get used to it and sometimes it works out well for them too. Maybe your adventure will actually make the family less negative in the end...influence is not just one way.

See you out there somewhere!

Catherine and Chris, currently in the southern Peloponnese
www.theworldisourlobster.com


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah alright Catherine dont rub it in or Ill come and live in Hector!


----------



## Ven (Aug 12, 2008)

barryd said:


> Hi
> 
> Your lucky if you both think the same and both want to do it. We are a similar age. No kids, no mortgage, nice house (great rental value), money and investments and rent would give us an income of around £1200 per month for doing nothing.
> 
> ...


It was the other way around for us! I tried to persuade Dave about 18 months earlier when he was made redundant to take the plunge but it took another year in a horrid job (for him) to decide to finally go for it. Neither of us has regretted it for a second


----------



## houseboatdream (Apr 21, 2006)

You've got six pages of replies telling you to go for it - this is one more!

The only thing I'll add is that you don't have to do a year all in one go, it can be a bit tiring after a while and you need to go back to base to recharge the batteries and the coffers!We have taken over a year off, spread out over a period of two years from September 2007 - September 2009. In the periods we returned to the UK I returned to work for my old company initially on a contract of three months and then after another bit of travelling for a six onth contract. I even got a payrise that i would never have got unless I had left!

We've been back now since Sept 2009 and I've got a permanent job, we've changed the motorhome, so now paying that off and then thinking about moving house. We bought a small flat as our travelling base, but its not really what we want so that could mean another 5 - 10 years working..........

Trouble is, I'm just coming up to six months in this job and the itchy feet are starting up again. Go for it - the only we regret is having to come back.

HBD.

ps. we're mid-forties and just over fifty. There's lots of people in this age group "on the road"


----------

